# SVS PB1000 or Rythmik LV12R..narrowed it down to these two candidates.



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

These are confirmed prices by both SVS and Rythmik. Outalw and HSU are out due to prohibitive shipping and duty costs. These are my only 2 options I'm considering now.

The SVS will cost me $603. shipped to my adddress
The Rythmik will cost me $679 shipped to my address.

I understand that the Rytmik contains a 12" driver in a vented enclosure and the SVS has a 10" driver also in a vented enclosure, yet despite the difference in driver sizes, both deliver the same output. Which would you go for and why?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you read these?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...66069-svs-pb1000-sb1000-subwoofer-review.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ews/67309-rythmik-lv12r-subwoofer-review.html


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Have you read these?
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...66069-svs-pb1000-sb1000-subwoofer-review.html
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ews/67309-rythmik-lv12r-subwoofer-review.html


Off course I did.  To me both are very close in performance. I'm wondering if the $70 increase for the Rythmik buys me better performance that I may have missed from reading the reviews.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Think warranty also, I had an issue with one of my pb12, and the SVS canadian distributor were fantastic to deal with. Everything was back to normal within 3 days at no xtra shipping cost.

Food for thoughts,

cheers.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Over at AnotherVideoaudioSite, word is that the LV12R will "blow away" the PB-1000, and that the chuffing the PB-1000 makes under certain conditions indicates that it's really not that capable a sub. I hope Jim Wilson chimes in - either in this thread or in the one over there - to offer his thoughts on these two subs. 

That said, and assuming the LV12R and PB-1000 are roughly comparable, I see each sub having an advantage:
- Warranty: The PB-1000 can be returned to SBA, which means a LOT less hassle than shipping it back to Texas (which, if I'm not mistaken, is where Rythmik is located). But if you never have a problem with the sub, that advantage is diminished.
- Tweaking: Unlike the PB-1000, the LV12R's amp offers some degree of adjustability, which means an advantage as far as fine-tuning the performance of your sub goes. But if you've got a reasonably "response-friendly" room and a good AVR with, say, Audyssey MultEQ XT or XT32, that advantage is diminished.

If the two subs really are roughly comparable, IMO it's pretty much a coin-toss. If the LV12R is closer to the PB12-NSD in overall performance, I'd say it's a no-brainer in favour of the Rythmik.

-- Edit --
Jim has chimed in on the thread over there. Thanks, Jim!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

eljay said:


> Over at AnotherVideoaudioSite, word is that the LV12R will "blow away" the PB-1000, and that the chuffing the PB-1000 makes under certain conditions indicates that it's really not that capable a sub. I hope Jim Wilson chimes in - either in this thread or in the one over there - to offer his thoughts on these two subs.


SVS is famous for their effective limiters, and I found that to be the case with the PB-1000 as well. I spent a lot of time with that sub, yet never really experienced much in the way of chuffing. The PB-1000 is a great sub for the price, but I stand by my initial contention; the LV12R is the new benchmark in the under $600 category.




eljay said:


> Jim has chimed in on the thread over there. Thanks, Jim!


This thread has popped up on just about every forum imaginable, so I've begun to loose track of where I've answered it and where I haven't.


----------

